# Black Friday 2014



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know of any Black Friday deals that have come out already? Any flyers? or post? Please post here and share! Thanks for your time!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Advanced Reef will be posting here some deals and steals......but not till next week.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Advanced Reef will be posting here some deals and steals......but not till next week.


BOOOO!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Aquatic Kingdom*

Get ready for black friday sales

we will post the spacials on thursday night

sale will be on from 28th to 30th

everything will be reduced!!!!!!!!!!

Shipments arriving wednesday, thursday and friday
all skimmers, pump and dosing pumps will be reduced


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Reefsupplies.ca*

Hello everyone!

Thank you for joining our mailing list. Our black Friday sale begins today and you get first dibs on limited quality items such as Bubble King, JBJ, Octopus, Evergrow and much more!

There is MORE! We will also have a two day sale starting on Friday, November 28 on items form Ecotech, Aqua Illumination, Tunze and much, much more! Set your calendars!

Todays limited quantity sale items

Bubble King Skimmers - Save up to 16%!

Trigger Sumps - Save up to 15%!

JBJ heaters - Save 15%!

Octopus Prine 150 - Save 7%!

Hamilton Cayman Sun - save up to 10%!

Evergrow D2120 - Save 8%!

All our "on sale" items can be found here - http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/on_sale.php We will add new items daily!

Thank you!

------


----------

